# Northwave Prophecy S - boot sizing/pack-out



## yyc1234 (Nov 20, 2017)

Looking for some advice on a recent boot purchase. I just picked up Northwave’s Prophecy S boots (haven’t taken them out yet, just worn them around home) and after some digging have read that Northwave boots tend to pack out quite a bit. I am coming from ThiryTwo TM-TWO’s where I was a size 11.5 which was a perfect length. The Northwave boots are size 11 and are extremely comfortable so far. My toes are grazing the edge and with a normal pack-out of half a size, they would also be perfect. 

My question is directed to those with experience with Northwave boots. Should I return these and go have a size down to 10.5? Or is excessive pack-out really not a problem and I should just keep these.

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

yyc1234 said:


> Looking for some advice on a recent boot purchase. I just picked up Northwave’s Prophecy S boots (haven’t taken them out yet, just worn them around home) and after some digging have read that Northwave boots tend to pack out quite a bit. I am coming from ThiryTwo TM-TWO’s where I was a size 11.5 which was a perfect length. The Northwave boots are size 11 and are extremely comfortable so far. My toes are grazing the edge and with a normal pack-out of half a size, they would also be perfect.
> 
> My question is directed to those with experience with Northwave boots. Should I return these and go have a size down to 10.5? Or is excessive pack-out really not a problem and I should just keep these.
> 
> Any input is appreciated!


Hi YYC,

Grazing the edge is actually too large. We are looking for firm pressure (toes and heels) into the compliant materials of the liner. Sizing should always start with barefoot measurements.

Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## yyc1234 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thank you for the quick reply, Wiredsport. I should have been more clear. Grazing is the term that's always used when reading boot sizing articles. It is definitely firm pressure though there is no bending in the toes.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

yyc1234 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply, Wiredsport. I should have been more clear. Grazing is the term that's always used when reading boot sizing articles. It is definitely firm pressure though there is no bending in the toes.


Cool, but we would still want to know your barefoot measurements if possible.


----------



## yyc1234 (Nov 20, 2017)

Just measured both my bare feet and the longest one is just under 28.5cm.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

yyc1234 said:


> Just measured both my bare feet and the longest one is just under 28.5cm.


Got it. 28.5 is Mondo 285 (size 10.5 US in snowboard boots). The barefoot range is 28.1 cm to 28.5 cm. 

It is a good practice to measure width as well. If you would like to take your barefoot width measurements I will be happy to have a look.

For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

yyc1234 said:


> Looking for some advice on a recent boot purchase. I just picked up Northwave’s Prophecy S boots (haven’t taken them out yet, just worn them around home) and after some digging have read that Northwave boots tend to pack out quite a bit. I am coming from ThiryTwo TM-TWO’s where I was a size 11.5 which was a perfect length. The Northwave boots are size 11 and are extremely comfortable so far. My toes are grazing the edge and with a normal pack-out of half a size, they would also be perfect.
> 
> My question is directed to those with experience with Northwave boots. Should I return these and go have a size down to 10.5? Or is excessive pack-out really not a problem and I should just keep these.
> 
> Any input is appreciated!


Been riding Northwaves since the 90's. They do not pack out more than other boots, I'd say there about the same. Having said that my barefoot measurement is 28.something and I am in a Northwave Decade 11 because I could not find a 10.5 in Canada and I feel like the 10.5 would have been a perfect fit. 

If you can get 10.5 I'd say go for it, if not it won't be a big deal.


----------



## yyc1234 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks, freshy! Ended up with a 10.5 and it feels good. 

Royal Board Shop in Calgary has a ton of Northwave in stock and an online store. Best customer service I've ever had at a board shop.


----------

